# BBJ and TKD?



## Satt (Jul 16, 2009)

Are any of you experienced in both BBJ and TKD? Do they flow well together or are they hard to mix? Thanks in advance for your input.

Jason


----------



## PurpleParham84 (Jul 16, 2009)

hey satt, while I am not a TKD practitioner, I do know and have trained with TKD guys presently and in the past, and so far what I have seen is that they usually have a smooth transition since they have experience in an existing MA already. They aren't as nervous, are open to discussion and criticism, are not afraid to ask questions, and eventually once they get a good base down, they are the most flexible people I have ever trained with. They like to use their legs equally if not more, which can be a good thing and a bad thing. Bad, in that, I know of one person in particular who tries to use his flexibility and legs to escape from almost any position by flailing them around to wrap up opponents. While this works on some people, it usually doesn't work on more experienced players, and usually pisses them off by stratching them in the head and face/upper body with toenails. Good, in that, they can create challenging situations out of basic principles using their flexibility.

Also, I wouldn't recommend practicing flashy kicks in a BJJ school. The instructors usually don't like that. But overall, from what I have observed, it can be a smooth transition, especially a good base for MMA if that is your goal. peace and safe training.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

BJJ mixes very well with a striking art--go for it!


----------



## Pyrock (Aug 3, 2009)

My son is 7 and has been studying TKD since he turned 6 (2 years now) and he started BJJ almost a year ago. He currently trains in both in addition to wrestling.  So far, he has transitioned nicely from one training session to another.  I think the most difficult for him was wrestling because wrestling feels like "unfinished" BJJ. (his words).  As far as TKD, he still likes it especially since they started sports Jiu Jitsu in his TKD school whereby they spar like normal TKD but when the clinch, strikes are no longer allowed.  The only other major difference is that once they clinch, they are only allowed 30 seconds to submit before they are stood up again.  The only negative side is that he tends to rush a submission when he does sports JJ.  I say go for it!


----------



## Unkogami (Aug 4, 2009)

How's he doing with the wrestling?


----------



## Pyrock (Aug 4, 2009)

He loves wrestling and his BJJ has improved tremendously because of it.  He used to go to guard automatically but now he has to think before he moves which is good. Many of the wrestling moves apply to BJJ.  In fact, because of wrestling, he has a certain explosiveness that the other BJJ kids dont really have.  He now takes his opponents down at will...at least the ones are close to his same size.  Here's a link to his no-gi matches...the second one was against a very good kid from 10th Planet.


----------



## mcmoon (Jun 8, 2010)

i actually started in tkd and now i do bjj and im not sure if it helps any in bjj but it sure hasnt hurt me any so i would say u wouldnt have a problem with any transitions or anything

as far as rank goes i didnt go real far in tkd....only to yellow belt...partly due to practice times and not bein able to make it but i sparred with black belts on a regular basis and could hold my own


----------



## Pyrock (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's an update on my 8 year old son who trains in BJJ and TKD.  He still does both and enjoys both although he favors BJJ.  Here's his latest TKD sparring match which he won 14-0.  The second video is from his latest BJJ  match during the 3rd American Cup BJJ Championships finals in which he won his division.  He also took 3rd place at the Pan Kids IBJJF Championships in LA a few months ago.


----------



## mcmoon (Jun 21, 2010)

Pyrock said:


> Here's an update on my 8 year old son who trains in BJJ and TKD.  He still does both and enjoys both although he favors BJJ.  Here's his latest TKD sparring match which he won 14-0.  The second video is from his latest BJJ  match during the 3rd American Cup BJJ Championships finals in which he won his division.  He also took 3rd place at the Pan Kids IBJJF Championships in LA a few months ago.



by LA do u mean louisiana or los angeles


----------



## Pyrock (Jun 22, 2010)

mcmoon said:


> by LA do u mean louisiana or los angeles


 
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## msmitht (Jul 11, 2010)

I currently teach wtf tkd and bjj (GB). They are not mixed in the same class but I do have many students who do both. They are radically different. One is an olympic sport and one is a self defense martial art. Any good atlete will do good at both. If competition is not goal then bjj would be better. Olympic tkd requires  more dynamic training. Bjj takes much longer to learn and is more complex but better for street fight.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jul 11, 2010)

I am a 6th dan in TKD and was the silver medalist at this year's NAGA World Grappling Championships in the Super Heavyweight Expert division. I've crossed trained Judo and JJJ with TKD (and Muay Thai) for over 30 years and added submission grappling and BJJ into the mix back in the '90's. I feel that they complement each other and help plug the holes where the other is lacking.

In a bit of contrast to msitht said, I feel both have both competition sides/aspects and combative/self-defense aspects depending how each are trained.


----------

